#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-04
<linuxor> السلام عليكم
<oix> plop
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
#ubuntu-dz 2010-11-05
<rohff> Bijour a tous
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
 * CRACK05 is away (Gone)
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<rohff> Bisoir a tous 
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-01
<vip_freenode> Hi
<vip_freenode> !
<vip_freenode> Help
<vip_freenode> Brb
<theGeek> bonjour. comme vous je suis un utilisateur d'ubuntu et je suis la pour partager
<Off> c'est bien :-)
<theGeek> je suis de dakar et j'ai fais une formation en informatique
<theGeek> je suis de dakar senegal et j'ai fais une formation en informatique
<theGeek> linux pour tout le monde
<pmgueye> salut aux utilisateurs d'ubuntu
<pmgueye> bonsoir abdelhak
 * pmgueye bonsoir abelhak
 * pmgueye comme toi je suis un utilisateur de ubuntu et je suis la pour partager experiences et connaissances
#ubuntu-dz 2011-11-04
<Guest3019> aalllo
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-01
<web4dz> <ButterflyOfFire> hello
<web4dz> <ButterflyOfFire> connection problem ?
<ButterflyOfFire_> Bonsoir ^^
<web4dz> soir :D
<ButterflyOfFire_> Disons que Xchat m'a éjecté ^^
<ButterflyOfFire_> :D
<web4dz> mmmdr
<web4dz> ooof atlast sebt wa7ed sur room 3abd machi bots :p
<ButterflyOfFire_> Et maintenant je dois faire un "ghost"
<ButterflyOfFire_> Si si je me connecte tout le temps sur le chan ... même au boulot mais c'est vrai rarement le soir
<ButterflyOfFire_> C'est calme par ici et tant mieux :)
<web4dz> emm bien :)
<web4dz> have nice day :)
<ButterflyOfFire_> Thanks kho :) idem
<ButterflyOfFire_> Wala j'ai regagné mon corps :p
<ButterflyOfFire_> hum ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Et là I'm known as ButterflyOfFire  ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ok
<ButterflyOfFire> oh !
<web4dz> :D
<ButterflyOfFire> Off ! Tu es là ?
<web4dz> yep :)
<web4dz> all the time online somwhere :)
<web4dz> <ButterflyOfFire> yep :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Heu web4dz = Off ?
<web4dz> <ButterflyOfFire> ??*
<ButterflyOfFire> Au fait "Off" c'est le nom du mec en haut en vert sur la liste tu le vois web4dz ?
<web4dz> yes
<ButterflyOfFire> Il y a ChanServ puis Off
<web4dz> yes normalmen bot no ?
<ButterflyOfFire> ^^ haha mais non
<ButterflyOfFire> Off est humain comme toi et moi :)
<web4dz> <ButterflyOfFire> je pense bots daymen online .?..... :p
<ButterflyOfFire> Off se connecte avec un psybnc c'est pour celà qu'il est tout le temps ON (jeu de mots :p)
<web4dz> nice ^_^
<ButterflyOfFire> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/psybnc
<ButterflyOfFire> Sinon je tente un truc avec le bot lubotu3
<ButterflyOfFire> !psybnc
<ButterflyOfFire> hum lubotu3 ne connait pas psybnc. Il vient de me répondre en privé :D
<ButterflyOfFire> pas grave
<ButterflyOfFire> Je sors prendre un peu d'air frais de nos montagnes et je repasse ce soir inchallah
<ButterflyOfFire> Ravi d'avoir parlé avec toi web4dz ;)
<web4dz> thanx :)
<web4dz> have nice time
<ButterflyOfFire> @pluche
<Off> bonsoir :-p
<web4dz> hello :)
<web4dz> <Off> off is a human :D
#ubuntu-dz 2012-11-02
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour :)
<web4dz> hello :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Sbah elkhir web4dz :)
<web4dz> <ButterflyOfFire> sa7a kho :D
#ubuntu-dz 2014-11-01
<shel3over> ino, we are alone :D
<shel3over> where is OP ?
<ino> hi
<ino> xbps vs nix
<ino> xbps-query -Rs ino
<ino> xbps-install ino
<ino> xbps-remove ino
<shel3over> lol
<shel3over> ino, r u ok ? :p
<ino> xbps-reconfigure -f ino
<ino> out systemd bahhhhhhhhh http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/564843Capture13.png
<shel3over> ino, human plz :)
<ino> :-)
<shel3over> u r trying openbsd ?
<shel3over> ino, :p
<ino> openbsd is good
<ino> pkg_add ino
<ino> pkg_add -i ino
<shel3over> ino, yep good but sometimes installing a simple service can be harder then making  it from scratch :p
<ino> it is good to customize your own distribution :-)
<ino> ubuntu mini install is :-)
<ino> mini=netinstall
<shel3over> ino, i use archlinux :)
<ino> pacman is obsolete
<shel3over> haha u said :)
<ino> obsolète technologie
<shel3over> i'm happy with it :)
<ino> i use archlinux it's disgusting
<ino> pacman -S vlc
<ino> depend de qt completely
<shel3over> so what do u recommand mr upda2date ? :p
<ino> in linux : 1-xbps 2-dpkg 3-nix rpm=it's a nightmare, pacman=it's disgusting
<shel3over> ino, u said :)
<ino> NO SUDO NO ROOT http://paste.ubuntu.com/8779447/
<ino> FIND THIS ino@ino-voidlinux AND SEARCH
<ino> GOOD LOOK
<ino> BONNE NUIT BAH
<ino> xbps vs pacman and makepkg vs xbps-src https://plus.google.com/+MichaelSwierczek/posts/Bb9rQQhvgVA
<shel3over> ino, good night :)
#ubuntu-dz 2015-10-30
<elacheche> ButterflyOfFire, Why here is no pics from DZ for the wikilovesafrica competition!! → https://twitter.com/MounirTouzri1/status/658393034615365633 ??!!!!
<elacheche> there*
<ButterflyOfFire> Sbah el khir, azul :) je check
<elacheche> sba7 il ward ButterflyOfFire :D On est sur irc 24/7 alors j'oublie toujours de dire  bonjour/bonsoir :p
<elacheche> Y a ni jour, ni soir ici :p :D
 * elacheche brb
 * elacheche is back
